#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  Instructions for a good life

## bhalothiya

Give people more than they expect and do it cheerfullyMarry a man/woman you love to talk to. As you get older, their conversational skills will be as important as any other.Don't believe all you hear, spend all you have or sleep all you want..When you say, 'I love you ,' mean it.When you say, 'I'm sorry,' look the person in the eyeBe engaged at least six months before you get married.Believe in love at first sight.Never laugh at anyone's dream. People who don't have dreams don't have much.Love deeply and passionately. You might get hurt but it's the only way to live life completely.In disagreements, fight fairly. No name calling.Don't judge people by their relatives.Talk slowly but think quickly..When someone asks you a question you don't want to answer, smile and ask, 'Why do you want to know?'Remember that great love and great achievements involve great risk.Say 'bless you' when you hear someone sneeze.When you lose, don't lose the lesson !Remember the three R's: Respect for self; Respect for others; and responsibility for all your actions.Don't let a little dispute injure a great friendshipWhen you realize you've made a mistake, take immediate steps to correct it.Smile when picking up the phone. The caller will hear it in your voice.Spend some time alone.





  Similar Threads: Engineering College life is the best life. Create good life with cell phone jammer Important instructions for AFCAT 2013 What Was Best For You...School Life or College Life??

----------


## noor malik

watch simpsons ,dont smoke ,fart when you feel like ,and slap yourself when you feel bad...  :):

----------

